# My stable of broken down saws



## burnt03 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here's what I have for saws right now;







Poulan Micro XXV (16")
Poulan Wild Thing (18")
Homelite (20")
Jonsared 630 (20")

I know what you're thinking, that is some sad #$%#, buddy posting up his broken saws and thinking they're great. Well, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Plus, every saw was free 

Got the Micro running good now. Wild thing needs an idle screw (old one is completely missing). Homelite... not really sure what model it is... says textron on it?

Excited about the Jonsared, seems like a nice saw. Hopefully I can get it running. Guy that gave them to me said that it (and the Homelite) both fired when gas was poured into the carb so fingers crossed that it's nothing serious. Is 20" a good bar size for this saw?


So the reason I'm starting the thread, any suggestions for parts for older saws? Ebay about the best?


----------



## bogydave (Dec 15, 2012)

I got some stuff from Jacks small engine
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/chainsaw_parts_index.cfm

E Search "chains saw parts". lots of choices. 

Free is good.

The J 630  is a 61 cc saw, should run a 20" full comp chisel just fine 

Some info here on the 630:   http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/33756.htm


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd take a free 630 anyday! It should certainly pull a 20" b/c. Sounds like you might just have to check fuel delivery and go through the carb and it may be up and running.

I'd put all my efforts in to getting the 630 running and save those others for a really rainy day 

The best place for parts is the "swap meet" thread over at Arboristsite or ebay.

Here is some more info. Including the 162se Husky which appears to be a relative or predecessor according to sawtroll over on AS.

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...0796b04697e56eab88256b6b001a9c34?OpenDocument

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...74993d6bb263f3d988256b52001a10de?OpenDocument


----------



## Thistle (Dec 15, 2012)

Nothing wrong with that.I have 3 older saws ( the smaller 2 were bought new) that start easily  every time & run perfectly in all temps/weather conditions.

But am itching to get a couple or more 'project saws' going when extra funds are available.

(Now kicking myself after selling 20 yr old Mac PM610 that sat under bench for 11 yrs in March 2011,fired right up  after  filling tank with fresh gas.Strong running yet heavy beast)


----------



## burnt03 (Dec 15, 2012)

Had the Wild Thing apart, thought I'd better put it back together before starting with a new one. Managed to find a screw with the same threads as the idle screw, cut it down a bit and files it to a taper and bam, instant idle screw 

Doesn't really adjust very well, but just where it sits normally seems to work ok (doesn't run high enough to constantly run the chain like it was, but just high enough to sort of bump it along). So, 2 working, 2 dead! I'm on my way!  Jonsered is next


----------



## Pallet Pete (Dec 15, 2012)

If they don't have it nobody will !

http://www.andersonchainsaw.com/default.html

Pete


----------



## MasterMech (Dec 16, 2012)

burnt03 said:


> Had the Wild Thing apart, thought I'd better put it back together before starting with a new one. Managed to find a screw with the same threads as the idle screw, cut it down a bit and files it to a taper and bam, instant idle screw
> 
> Doesn't really adjust very well, but just where it sits normally seems to work ok (doesn't run high enough to constantly run the chain like it was, but just high enough to sort of bump it along). So, 2 working, 2 dead! I'm on my way! Jonsered is next


 
Sounds like the idle mixture screw could use a tweak.  Or you have air leaks.  Installing a spring on the idle speed screw will help it stay put over time.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 17, 2012)

I run a Jonsey 630 Super II w/18" bar, it's been a great saw. I would like to try a 24" bar on it but I really have not had the need with the size trees I've been into lately. It's a saw that's 12+ years old on semi-permannent loan to me and other than a new air filter and replacement of anti-vibe bushings it hasn't needed a thing. It's been through a LOT of wood over the years.


----------



## burnt03 (Dec 17, 2012)

Got the Jonsered running over the weekend!  Ordered a carb kit off ebay and now looking for the brake handle, top cover and choke actuator.

Once I get the carb kit installed, just have to tune the carb and it should be set to go!  Any tips?  A guy on arborisite.com sent me a copy of the 630 factory service manual but it really only outlines how to do it if I have a tach attached.... which I don't have....


----------



## amateur cutter (Dec 17, 2012)

Search saw tuning here, somewhere there's a really good video. Sorry I forgot to bookmark it. Pretty easy to do by ear. A C


----------



## MnDave (Dec 17, 2012)

burnt03 said:


> Homelite... not really sure what model it is...



That is a Homelite 360 if I am not mistaken. I had one in the 80's. around 60 cc's almost 4 hp.  Die cast magnesium. Homelite was a good saw in THOSE days. Now they are like Poulan. My BIL gave me his barely-used Poulan ... It runs. Maybe my wife will use it for cutting brush when I don't want to dull the chain on my Husky. She would look pretty sexy in a pair of orange chaps. Oh-yah.



MnDave


----------



## MnDave (Dec 17, 2012)

burnt03 said:


> Managed to find a screw with the same threads as the idle screw, cut it down a bit and files it to a taper and bam, instant idle screw


 
  A real MacGyver! Did they have that series in BC?

MacGyver-
The series revolved around MacGyver, whose main asset is his practical application of scientific knowledge and inventive use of common items – along with his ever-present Swiss Army knife. The clever solutions MacGyver implemented to seemingly unsolvable problems – often in life-or-death situations requiring him to improvise complex devices in a matter of minutes – were a major attraction of the show, which was praised for generating interest in the applied sciences, particularly engineering,[3] and for providing entertaining story lines.


----------



## burnt03 (Dec 17, 2012)

MnDave said:


> A real MacGyver! Did they have that series in BC?
> 
> MacGyver-
> The series revolved around MacGyver, whose main asset is his practical application of scientific knowledge and inventive use of common items – along with his ever-present Swiss Army knife. The clever solutions MacGyver implemented to seemingly unsolvable problems – often in life-or-death situations requiring him to improvise complex devices in a matter of minutes – were a major attraction of the show, which was praised for generating interest in the applied sciences, particularly engineering,[3] and for providing entertaining story lines.


 
lol, I'm sure we had it up here but it was off the air before I got cable 

What's that old quote, "necessity is the mother of invention"?  In my case, just replace necessity with cheapness


----------



## MnDave (Dec 17, 2012)

That Homer looks like it wasn't used that much. It has a mean looking boring bar but something tells me that was from a different saw.

My Homelite 360 ran like a champ. Always started on the second pull. Idled perfectly. I do not think that I ever had to adjust the carb.

MnDave


----------



## burnt03 (Dec 17, 2012)

MnDave said:


> That is a Homelite 360 if I am not mistaken. I had one in the 80's. around 60 cc's almost 4 hp. Die cast magnesium. Homelite was a good saw in THOSE days. Now they are like Poulan. My BIL gave me his barely-used Poulan ... It runs. Maybe my wife will use it for cutting brush when I don't want to dull the chain on my Husky. She would look pretty sexy in a pair of orange chaps. Oh-yah.
> 
> MnDave


 
Looking at the pic here: http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...458e3147bdb3f70a88256c26001453e7?OpenDocument

I think you're dead on!  It's the next one, hopefully it's as easy to get going as the Jonsered was, looks like it's more completehttp://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...458e3147bdb3f70a88256c26001453e7?OpenDocument


----------



## burnt03 (Jan 12, 2013)

Well, got the Homelite running, waiting on a brake handle for the Jonsered and going to do the carb kit on it the next time I get a chance too.

Got a couple more free saws over the holiday break, a Pioneer 3270SC w/ a 24" bar and a Husqvarna 41.  The Husq runs but I need to do some work on the pull start (doesn't retract or something, haven't had a chance to look at it yet).  Not sure about the Pioneer, hopefully it'll run too!


----------



## Thistle (Jan 12, 2013)

burnt03 said:


> Well, got the Homelite running, waiting on a brake handle for the Jonsered and going to do the carb kit on it the next time I get a chance too.
> 
> Got a couple more free saws over the holiday break, a Pioneer 3270SC w/ a 24" bar and a Husqvarna 41. The Husq runs but I need to do some work on the pull start (doesn't retract or something, haven't had a chance to look at it yet). Not sure about the Pioneer, hopefully it'll run too!


 

Here's the specs on that Pioneer 3270SC,its a 77cc beast.Should have incredible torque once its running properly 

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...13170c35d86b74a988256b000016192b?OpenDocument


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

Love what you are doing with those old saws, I get more satisfaction heading out to cut with one of my old rebuilts than taking my new ones out. I picked up all this Stihl "junk" from a young guy recently for $100. He bought out an old guys lawnmower repair business and didn't want to fool around with saws.  All this was heaped up on top of each other in a big box!








So far I have the 024AV, the 025 and the 031AV running great. I sold one of the 041 and 009 as "parts saws" on ebay and got just slightly more than what I've put into those 3 to get them running! Still have another 041 and two more 009 plus some pieces left to sell too. Keep on restoring them old dogs Burnt03!


----------



## burnt03 (Jan 12, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Love what you are doing with those old saws, I get more satisfaction heading out to cut with one of my old rebuilts than taking my new ones out. I picked up all this Stihl "junk" from a young guy recently for $100. He bought out an old guys lawnmower repair business and didn't want to fool around with saws. All this was heaped up on top of each other in a big box!
> 
> View attachment 89179
> 
> ...


 
$100 for all that????  Nice one!!

Never done much with small engines before so it's nice to be able to have something to tinker on and learn as I go with all these saws.  Plus, I like making a ton of noise once I get it running, just so the neighbours know I'm still here


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

burnt03 said:


> $100 for all that???? Nice one!!..................................Never done much with small engines before so it's nice to be able to have something to tinker on and learn as I go with all these saws. Plus, I like making a ton of noise once I get it running, just so the neighbours know I'm still here


 
That's exactly the same with me, never worked on any small engines before about 3 months ago, was mainly interested in just tinkering, but its a full addiction now, I'm scanning the local CLs a couple times a day for a "fix".

Originally that guy wanted $150 for everything there minus the 024 & 025. I was mostly interested in the 031, hoping it had good ignition parts. When It didn't, I told him no thanks and went to leave. He said "ok, how about $100". I thought about it, but still declined since I really considered it mostly junk, and at the time didn't even know what the other stuff was (turned out to be 2-041 and 3-009). Thats when he said "how about if I sweeten it up a little", and pulled out the 024 & 025 and added them to the pile for $100. That did it, it went straight to my trunk!

I start on ebay looking for parts, but have bought some items from other internet "small engine repair" type places. Just google what you need, let your fingers do the walking!


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 12, 2013)

Atta boy Boog, I'd have given him the $100 for the 024 and 025 alone. The rest is just icing.

Have you cut with the 024? With 3/8" Picco cutting gear, they are sweet little saws.


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Atta boy Boog, I'd have given him the $100 for the 024 and 025 alone. The rest is just icing.
> 
> Have you cut with the 024? With 3/8" Picco cutting gear, they are sweet little saws.


Yes, I cut with it Thursday. I've got an 18" .325 on it, it cut basicly just like one of my 025/250 saws, its 41.6 cc. I was thinking of doing just that, put the picco chain on it, but it has the same large format bars like the 026/260 saws. I guess it was the PRO saw before the 026 replaced it. My picco bars from my 191T would not fit it. If I'm right I could have used a .05 "3/8" bar right? As long as it was .05? But my sprocket is a spur one, for now, and it was .325. So I was going to put a rim on it, but it has the continuous oiler, and the rim sprocket hubs seem to be for the deeper ones needed for the adjustable oiler. So it looks like I'll have to do what I did to my one 026, put the adjustable oiler and rim kit in it for 3/8, then I could do picco. (or just put a 3/8 spur sprocket in it for the continuous oiler) Does that sound right?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 12, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> If I'm right I could have used a .05 "3/8" bar right?


 
Nope.  But Stihl did make large format Picco Bars for the 024.

They can be hard to find. I might be able to help if you can't get one.


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

burnt03 said:


> ..................................... Plus, every saw was free .......................................


 
Hey burnt03, where do you keep finding these FREE saws, I never can find free, just "cheap" or broken. Like this MS290, this is the type of stuff going on around here.

http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3541496514.html

*stihl chainsaw ms290 - $75 (stow)*

Date:2013-01-12, 5:03PM EST
_This is a 8 yr old ms290 farm boss. complete w chain and bar. This saw locks up when hot. u fix or for parts. good carb. handle, everyhing. I am asking 75$ for it due to it being complete and the price of parts._





Very clean looking 290 farm boss.  Looks like an ebay used OEM slug/jug, new rings job to me.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 12, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Hey burnt03, where do you keep finding these FREE saws, I never can find free, just "cheap" or broken. Like this MS290, this is the type of stuff going on around here.
> 
> http://akroncanton.craigslist.org/grd/3541496514.html
> 
> ...



I just seen that one Boog. Thats really not a bad  deal. I bet for $50 it can be had? 

Then a cheap salvaged P & C from Fleabay? Good to go....


----------



## Boog (Jan 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Nope. But Stihl did make large format Picco Bars for the 024.
> 
> They can be hard to find. I might be able to help if you can't get one.


 
 Oh no, back to Bars and Chains 101 for me, I must have been daydreaming with Aqualung in my head thinking about girls & frilly panties running when we covered this in class 

Ok, I reviewed all the issues involved here again about going to 3/8 picco. I remember StihlHead covering some of this here:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/ms180c-jump-on-it-or-pass.92788/page-2

It's those large format "024/026" rare bars that we're talking about huh!

Here are two other threads on the subject:

http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=15956.0

http://www.treeworld.info/f40/3-8-standard-vs-3-8-a-11269.html

Man, after reviewing all this, I think it might be easiest just to put a shorter 16" bar on that 024 and run the .325 full chisle! After all, I'm not going to tackle anything big with this saw. I've got other toys for that!


----------



## burnt03 (Jan 13, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Hey burnt03, where do you keep finding these FREE saws, I never can find free, just "cheap" or broken.


 
I'm on a few other forums around here, most notably a hunting one and a 4x4 one.  Put a post up asking if anyone had cheap/free saws they wanted to get rid of and got a bunch of PM's from people around the province


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 13, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Ok, I reviewed all the issues involved here again about going to 3/8 picco. I remember StihlHead covering some of this here:​


 
Somewhere awhile back I posted the part #'s for what was needed to convert a 024/026/MS260 to a large format Picco setup. I would have to do some digging to see if I can find those posts. I would do the conversion if you can scrounge the parts. I did up a MS260 Pro once with a 3/8" picco setup. Like a hot knife through butter.

EDIT:

Eureka!

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stihl-024av-will-run-but-not-idle.83700/#post-1073558

Also relevant:

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chain-saw-question.72535/#post-917093

Apparently Baileys has the bar, not cheap tho.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=QS+3003+000+6313&CAT=


----------



## Boog (Jan 14, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Somewhere awhile back I posted the part #'s for what was needed to convert a 024/026/MS260 to a large format Picco setup. I would have to do some digging to see if I can find those posts. I would do the conversion if you can scrounge the parts. I did up a MS260 Pro once with a 3/8" picco setup. Like a hot knife through butter.=


 
Perfect, thanks for looking that back up for me. I took the first step last night and switched the .325 spur sprocket over to .325 7-tooth RIM. I forgot I had the proper RIM sprocket hub off the 026 I converted to the adjustable oiler. (I forgot that it was a RIM, thought it was a spur...........I'm already accumulating lots of odd parts in baggies, need to start keeping better track of those too.) Fit the 024AV perfect. So all I need is the 3/8P 7 tooth RIM............. found two places for that, Bailey's for a buck more at $12. $47 for the bar from Bailey's isn't too bad, especially since it appears to be about the only source in the US to find one with the right nose sprocket! I looked around for a while yesterday and came up with nothing, not even this one at Bailey's. I see why now, I was searching for 3/8x.05 picco............. Bailey's lists this as .375x.05 picco! Arggggg!

Now all I need is chain. Found the standard 63PM3 55, and 63PM 55. I see there is a new PS3 chain out too, square tooth stuff, reviews seem to like it. Thanks again MasterMech.






Its a little dusty, thats cause I've been work'in it! Might notice that I have those .325 rakers ground way back too! The 41.6 cc seems to handle 18" of it fine, and it only has a 1 screw carb in it. I swapped the 2 screw carb out of it to put into one of my 026. I was worried that the 1 screw carb from the 026 might not be "set" right for the 7 cc smaller 024, but it seems to be running ok, if anything I figured it might be a "little rich".


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 14, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Now all I need is chain. Found the standard 63PM3 55, and 63PM 55. I see there is a new PS3 chain out too, square tooth stuff, reviews seem to like it.


 
Don't forget the newer Picco DURO chain will run on that setup.  Doubtful you will find any in the right size loop however.  Will have to be spun off the reel.


----------



## burnt03 (May 22, 2014)

One of my neighbors sold his place and is having a garage sale on the weekend, went over to have a look and he had a Stihl 028AV Super for sale (he bought it new years ago), got it for $50.  Took it home and realized that I have a lot of saws sitting around in various states of repair, thought I'd update this thread since I haven't posted on Hearth for a while.






From top left:

McCullough Pro Mac 10-10 (not running)
Jonsered 630 (main firewood saw)
Husqvarna 65 / 0650? (not running)
Pioneer 3270SC (not running)
Stihl 028AV Super (new pickup, fired right up after sitting empty for 2-3 years!)
Homelite XL-2 (running)
Poulan Micro Super XXV (running)
Stihl 009L (running)
Stihl MS170 (running)
Echo CS340 (running)

Couple of good things.... first off, most of them were free!  Paid $50 for the 028AV and $100 for the MS170.  

Best of all, have enough saws laying around now that my wife doesn't notice if another one comes home lol 

Thinking I should probably thin things a bit.  Plan on keeping the Jonsered, 028AV, and the MS170 for sure.  What do you guys think?  Can sell some off on the local classifieds website and give some to friends.


----------



## mike van (May 23, 2014)

Wish I had neighbors like you - Nice buy on the 028.


----------



## burnt03 (May 23, 2014)

I'm starting to think I might have a problem.... Another 028AV from a diff neighbour, wood boss this time .  What's the diff btwn the woodboss and the super?


----------



## Clarkbug (May 24, 2014)

burnt03 said:


> I'm starting to think I might have a problem.... Another 028AV from a diff neighbour, wood boss this time .  What's the diff btwn the woodboss and the super?



Early Wood boss was a 42 mm piston, no chain brake, and all magnesium fuel tank.  Later models had a 44 mm piston.  Supers have a 46 mm piston, so a little more displacement.  And the real late supers had a side chain adjuster instead of the front.


----------

